# Banff International String Quartet Competition



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

It would be a dream of mine to see this! It's a triennial event.

Banff International String Quartet Competition http://www.banffcentre.ca/bisqc/

They have to compete in several categories:

Recital Round; 
Romantic Round; 
Canadian Commission Round; 
Beethoven or Schubert Round

For the "Finals", the finalists have to perform Webern's six bagattelles, Opus 9, 1 of either Beethoven's 6 Opus 18 quartets or 1 of the following 10 Mozart quartets (K.387, K.421, K.458, K.428, K.464, K.465, K.499, K.575, K.589, K.590)


----------

